# New ACL's from the Goodwood conection!



## Canadacan (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow Canada post delivered the most awesome box of ACL's this morning!...It's like Xmas in November here for me[]Got my two amazing Cross's in!, now have a 7oz Polar to add to the line up that actually has a Polar bear on it!....Spirit Bear where are you ???..lol  [attachment=ACL's from Goodwood.jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 30, 2014)

Right here and smiling, amigo. AWESOME!!! 
Here's my Bear bottle-- more on it later in Winter when it's slow.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 30, 2014)

Ahhh I knew you'd like that one![]Yea when you get a slow down this winter do up a post on that nice little bottle.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 30, 2014)

That and another one.  Maybe a 3rd depending on how the Ebay auction goes--it's not on Bruce's site I don't think, but I'm pretty sure it's a beer. It's local--I am dying to have it (not quite, Lolz.) 
Thanks for putting up the ACLs--but now elaborate on them!!!!!


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 30, 2014)

Awesome...well good luck on the auction![]Ok well the Cross's I'll leave for the other thread. so Next is the Lions from Vancouver that competed with Cross's....the Lions was discussed over on the other thread Then we have the 6.5 oz Red Deer beverages, Alberta (dated 1950)...still in operation today and know as Red Deer Bottling Co. Ltd. also one of only a handful of independent Coca-Cola bottlers left in Canada! Then the Superior Beverages from Medicine Hat, Alberta (dated 1943)...I know nothing about this company.The Polar is from Polar Aerated Water Works Ltd. Calgary, Alberta The Arctic, Sunny brook and Kings are from Winnipeg Manitoba....the Nothland's are from Flin Flon, Manitoba. I know nothing too much about these ones yet and have not had a chance to really look at them yet. Then of course we have the Double Cola and I can't really get a year from it but it would be 1950's...head office for them was Montreal.I'll get some close up pics soon of the Superior and Red Deer!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 30, 2014)

You better! Great gets and thanks. Should be by tomorrow we figure out if I get it. Doesn't compete in condition or appearance with your bottles though--although age it does by far (Say's it's a Baltimore Loop,  but I cannot verify.) Can't wait for close-ups.


----------



## RCO (Nov 30, 2014)

some nice acl's , not familiar with them as there mostly from out west so not bottles I'd see around here . but they seem to be in good condition as well. is this guy like a collector ? where did he find all those


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks guys...yea condition on a couple is so so , I mean I can't complain there's no chips or cracks just that some labels have a bit of fade on them up close and some typical case wear...but they show fine in a group photos []My friend picked them from a fellow that's been collecting since the mid 1950's. I had to step up and pay for these because one they are tough labels, two he's a collector so has a set value on them....I did get a couple free one thrown in so it was ok.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 30, 2014)

Excellent gets in any event, though!


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 30, 2014)

Ok here are some close ups on the Red Deer, Polar, and Superior.....which has a lot of fine detail! oil wells in the distance, a big city sceen below the word Beverages, a bridge with train chugging across, and a little red truck traveling down the road above a little valley farm....hope this show up in the picture. [attachment=Red Deer.jpg][attachment=Polar.jpg] [attachment=Superior.jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 30, 2014)

SUPERB!


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 30, 2014)

And here is the Lion's from Vancouver that you can now see the little trees on the mountain slopes. And detail on the Northland that does not show is the snow!...but the clear ACL is the better of the two...the dots are pretty small on the green glass.....oh well I'm still stoked to have such a great start into Manitoba ACL's And the Sunny Brook...is great!....I wonder if it came in red?....Hmmm [attachment=Lions.jpg][attachment=Northland.jpg] [attachment=Sunny Brook.jpg]


----------



## bottlingco (Nov 30, 2014)

I have never seen the Lions or the Superior!  Nice!  Speaking of Christmas, don't you want to start sending those out to us wrapped in a nice package?  LOL!~bottlingco


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah! Those are all great looking bottles. Very colorful. I like that.


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks Fella's []... This is the Kings Old Country Beverages, Winnipeg. Label wise it is the roughest condition but percentage wise I'd say it's still at 75-80%...most of the damage is at the bottom right hand side and can't really be seen in the photo. Also has a cool embossed crown above the label, a little weak, shows a bit better on the back of the bottle. [attachment=King's.jpg][attachment=King's1.jpg]


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 1, 2014)

Ahhh the last of the stuff is in from Goodwood!...they were all free except the three 7oz shorties in the middlethe 7ups are 12 oz one marked Toronto the other??? I'll show a pic of the bottom. [attachment=Goodwood3.jpg]


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 1, 2014)

Close up of the three in front and a pic of the bottom of that 12oz 7up...any ideas? [attachment=Goodwood2.jpg][attachment=Goodwood1.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 2, 2014)

Always loved that Paul Beverages bottle.  I've got some boards from one of their crates too, sadly it had been smashed and sold as kindling.  And those prairie bottles are great, even though I don't really collect them.  Maybe I should start though, they're very similar to B.C. ACL's.  Mind you, not many bottles from any western province show up on this side of the country.


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 2, 2014)

See the Mac's Beverage?...it a 6.5 ounce dated 1949...it latter came in a 10 oz with the colors reversed with the slogan on the neck 'Go V's Go'......for the Penticton Vee's junior hockey team.But man I love that Paul's...doesn't get much better than Ogopogo depicted on a soda bottle[8D]*
*The selection my contact had was limited in western bottles but had some tough labels. has quite a few from Ontario!...Couple of pics from some of his trade stock...there was too much to photograph! [attachment=Freds TS 2.jpg]  [attachment=Freds TS 1.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 3, 2014)

I've got a 10 oz Mac's with the colours reversed (don't have one with the original colour scheme though) but mine doesn't have Go V's Go on it.  That'd be a really cool one to get!  Do you have a picture?


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 3, 2014)

This one is on eBay. I could be wrong but I don't think it to be as common. [attachment=Mac's bev..jpg]


----------



## RCO (Dec 3, 2014)

is insane to think one person has all those bottles and the pictures are of his traders ? that's not even his collection ? I see a few bottles in the picture I've been looking for but can't find a single one for sale anywhere and i've been like everywhere and he has like 3 of some of them . he must of bought like every descent pop bottle he saw for sale at every store he was ever in


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 3, 2014)

Yea my friend said he could not get everything photoed...too much stuff! The ol guys been collecting since the 50's...sad thing is most of his keepers are all boxed up....except for the PQ stuff.... here is partial photo?..lol[] [attachment=Freds_PQ_TS_-_Copy.jpg]


----------



## RCO (Dec 3, 2014)

since the 50's ? that would make sense as you could never acquire all those bottles today even if you tried it just be too hard and expensive to find them all . and there also in really good condition , none really appear to be dump dug . did he have any embossed bottles from 1910's-30's eras ? or just acl's ?


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 3, 2014)

I think they are all ACL's...Condition on most are really good, but in a group photo you cant really tell as a couple of the ones I received were a little lesser condition than I'd hoped.I noticed in the picture he has a few paper labels. The western Canadians I did not see any paper or embossed.


----------



## RCO (Dec 3, 2014)

he's got some good stuff there , one thing I'd worry about as if other collectors realised there was that many other bottles out there of some of these they'd realise some were not that rare , I mean he's got like 3-4 bottles each in his traders of various bottles I previously though were very hard to find or never even seen yet  but maybe he just has them all ? cause I haven't seen any of some of them for sale last couple of years . but often with bottles quanity doesn't mean quality but in this case it does , its a very impressive collection


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 3, 2014)

It's crazy though hey....I grabbed a couple of bottles that I'd never seen before as well. If I had a rare bottle say one pictured for example, Knowing all the facts that he is an exception...so what if he has 3-5 of your rare bottle....there will be that many collectors out there that probably don't have it anyways.He told my friend he does not display his keepers because people would wander away from the for sale stuff!...this way they just see whats for sale []


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 4, 2014)

That Go V's Go bottle is great!  I would imagine they're probably more rare, though I've only ever seen my version up close enough to see what the neck said, so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 4, 2014)

CanadianBottles said:
			
		

> That Go V's Go bottle is great!  I would imagine they're probably more rare, though I've only ever seen my version up close enough to see what the neck said, so I can't say for sure.


Ha ha funny thing though the cap on that is Grape flavor...Grape fades to green...but it makes the label jump out hey![]


----------



## Fleetbag (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi Canadacan I collect Ontario ACL, I have been looking for Thompson and Mackellar bottles plus others he has. Is your Goodwood connection in Goodwood Ontario? Very close to my location.Will he sell to anyone, how do I connect with him?Let me know if possible


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 5, 2014)

My connection is in Goodwood...the collection is 2 hours away, I never asked where...My friend sent me pictures and I just picked the ones I needed. You won't get them cheap...but hey when a fellow has bottles you've never seen before or you know are tough.I spent a little over $200 for 16 bottles....that may seem high but when you factor in that I nailed down that many in one place at one time, it was a good for me!...actually now when I do the math I did really well[]...and of course + shipping out to the west coast.I'll have a chat with him and see what the deal is, Yea some times people only sell to friends of friends or something like that.Cheers, Ivan


----------



## Fleetbag (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't consider $200 for 16 bottles expensive if they are in good shape and you want them.Especially if you don't have to pay taxes or shipping. Assuming he is located in the Goodwood I know of which is 30 minutes from me.At $200 you paid average of $12.50 per bottle, I would happily pay $12.50 for a Kingston Thompson Bottle, Brockville  MacKellar, Toronto Kop Beverages Ltd. which only operated from 1949 - 1952. Tell him we are friends[]


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 5, 2014)

Yea he has some tough labels both Eastern and Western Canada!...hey you mentioned Bowmanville!...I have an ACL from there, Cold Spring Beverages...great label, One of the few Eastern bottles I have other than national brands.


----------



## RCO (Dec 6, 2014)

I have a Thompson bottling co 6 oz art deco style bottle from Kingston , it doesn't actually say Kingston on it but know that's where is from . I think its the bottle they used before the acl bottle in the picture . its not for sale though , I oddly found it in an antique store in barrie don't think they know where it was from and didn't pay much for it . not sure how much I'd be willing to pay for those bottles , it concerns me he has more than 1 of some of them and that could in theory bring down there value as some not nearly as rare as previously though . there is a limited market for such bottles and only so many buyers on sites like ebay for them , I recognise some of the bottles in pics , I know there was a Collins bev from barrie on ebay a couple weeks back and it didn't even get a bid , I previously though that was a hard bottle to find as never once saw 1 at antique store in this area yet I now have 2 of that bottle in my collection and he has 8 ( 4 green and 4 clear ) so they can't be that rare  .  but anyways if he was type to make a deal I might be interested in some of them


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 6, 2014)

It's always difficult to really nail down the value on many bottles...in the end the price is simply what one is willing to pay. Condition is the other factor and subject matter is important to. As to the rarity of said bottle/s I can't really comment because those are out of my field. I've had the situation where I've paid $30 for a bottle online to only latter find it locally for $5!....that is frustrating to no end but that's the chance you take.Not surprising he has that many...it's a 40+ year collection....I don't think his prices are that negotiable.For me like I said before, he had stuff I've never seen in 27 years of collecting...but with the internet/ebay I continue to see new unknown bottles....It's a great time to be alive and Collecting[] Ivan


----------



## Fleetbag (Dec 6, 2014)

I have an 11 oz and 6.5 oz Cold Spring Beverages. I was thrilled when I found them, I figured they would be hard to find. Got both for $12! I actually have 4 of the 6.5 oz version. Just like having these local bottles in my possession.I like local but don't see much. I have a Smiths bottle from Bowmanville as well. What I would like to find is an ACL from Oshawa? RCO Have you ever been to the Courtice Flea Market? There is a guy in there that has hundreds of bottles. I got the Cold Spring Bottles from him and paid $6 a piece. I have bought some other ACL bottles from him as well. He has price tags on some but most he doesn't. His bottle prices are fair and he will negotiate. Its basically in my back yard I go in there once a month.He has lots of the national brands of course but also has several 1930's embossed bottles. Cant say what they are or condition as I don't care about embossed. When you enter the grounds he is in the barn on the right and has half of it, he has tons of crap, nascar, signs,oil/gas and junk.


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 6, 2014)

Fleetbag you are missing the one I have[]...7.5 oz   dated 1945 [attachment=Cold Spring.jpg]


----------



## Fleetbag (Dec 7, 2014)

Just looked at my Cold Spring Bottles and they are actually 7.5 oz.  I have 2 versions, one version is the same as yours with 7.5 on the label. The other version has 7.5 oz embossed on the back of the bottle.


----------



## RCO (Dec 7, 2014)

I have been to the courtice flea market but that was years ago before I really collected bottles , have some relatives in Oshawa and I know we went there a few times when I was younger . I don't have an acl from Oshawa but I do have an art deco bottle from Hambly's Beverages of Oshawa . I found it at an antique mall in Peterborough and don't really know much about it . its listed in book as starting around 1929 and lasting until 1950 , and still open into 60's but added limited to name . I'd assume this bottle is from early days of companies operations . it also has Oshawa embossed on bottom . but in sort of rough shape has some chips and an odd haze I couldn't get off bottle . but unusual as haven't seen any others yet . hambly's is also listed is coca cola bottlers for Oshawa so not sure if later on they just bottled coke or if there is any other hambly's bottles out there .


----------

